

The Humble Music Bundle - kvnn
http://www.humblebundle.com/#
Get it here: http://www.humblebundle.com/
======
dkhenry
So this is interesting. I wonder how well this model will match up with the
Kickstarter model. This is great for letting artists distribute their music,
but will it be able to sustain creation of new music?

Also They Might Be Giants !!

